# New England Vintage Bicycle And Brewery Tour. Ipswich, Ma



## Intense One (Jul 28, 2016)

Come ride in our 1st annual Vintage Bicycle ride and Brewery tour happening Sunday, August 14, 2016.  We'll be riding through beautiful Bradley Palmer State Park in Topsfield, MA followed by a ride thru historic downtown Ipswich to Ipswich's own Mercury Brewing Company for a tour and sampling of the goods.  If you're not fond of beer, Mercury bottles their own line of specialty soda.  Bring a lunch or buy it at Mercury's eating establishment for a fee.  Tour cost is $3.00......cheap money for a 50 minute grand tour and then some.  Riding distance dependent upon concensus.  Thirteen mile round trip road ride including 4 miles in Bradley Palmer State Park or 2-3 miles from Ipswich meet up location to brewery and back or mix n match.  Meet up time 10:30 am Sunday 8/14/16.  Message me for more information and contact number.  Hope to see you there.  Ray


----------



## Intense One (Aug 15, 2016)

Great time was had at the Vintage Bicycle Ride and Brewery Tour yesterday 8/14/2016.  Cold beer always seem to make a hot ride all the better!  Here's a picture of fellow CABERS Joel on his pre-war green mo'chine and me on my Corvette in Bradley Palmer State Park.  We had a crew of fifteen cruisin along.
More pictures to come!


----------



## Intense One (Aug 15, 2016)

More pics of the VBRBT


----------



## Intense One (Aug 15, 2016)

At the Ipswich Ale Brewery in Ipswich for food and beverage then of course, the tour.


----------



## mike j (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice photo's, looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Intense One (Aug 15, 2016)

mike j said:


> Nice photo's, looks like a good time was had by all.



Mike....maybe the next one will include a little windsurfing, too!  I'm ready


----------

